# Large Candles



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

I considered making real parafin candles or even melted crayons..but that's alot of wax for the sizes i want, and wax is hot 

so i made fake ones.

what i used:

-3 cardboard tubes (two 16" long & one 24" long)
-1 hot glue gun & approx 15 glue sticks
-6 wood circles cut from scrap wood (for base & candle supports)
-3 top circles (holds the candle) cut from a stiff paper plate
-1 black glossy can o' spray paint
-2 dollar store halloween flicker candles (i still need to get 1 more)

i used a drill & hole saw to cut the wood circles & hot glued them into the tubes (i eyeballed it obviously)

here's pix of the build


http://imgur.com/CpAqv


the candles were sitting too high for my liking, candle supports could've been lower, 
but these 2 are rather tall and i think i can get 3 shorter ones to sit flush in the top. 
i'll update when i change them out.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW those are mighty big, cool for thinking out side the norm


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, setting them flush would look nicer.
I have done black candles before and they really didnt produce the glow, what little they had, as did white candles. That and black candles in a lighted room look good, but outdoors in the dark it's just a dot of light.
Very nice build though, cardboard tubes would be much easier then PVC to deal with.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

@ bone dancer: i hadn't thought of making them glow from the inside..hrm

maybe painted clear tubes & led's strung up the middle to the flame,
so it all flickers in unison?

now you got me thinking


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job, BillyV! I hadn't thought of black candles. I can now see the possibilities.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Terrific texturing of candles. Nice overall effect. Great job!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

for clear tubes i thought of these Voss bottles, come in glass & plastic.
just need to paint them opaque enough for flicker to shine through


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

update, got new tea lights in


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These would so work in a funeral scene in a haunt - very classy.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I really like the use of card board tubes, great idea


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thx everyone, i wanted good looking props that were budget friendly and simply to use.
this design lets me take the lights out easily for changing or storage.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Mounting the tea lights flush looks much better. 
Interested to see how your "white" candles come out.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i'm thinking i'll add some hot glue to the tops of the tea lights as well..hrm
they look too flat or something.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i had more cardboard tube, figured i'd just add faces for internal flicker effect.
cut out with a jigsaw..


----------

